# Indian stars adult female or pair



## spuds (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello All, I'm looking for a Indian or Sri Star. Preferably adult female or pair. I've been looking on KS daily and no luck as of late. If any community members can help point me in the right direction I'd be very thankful and will definely provide the torts with a great outdoor home. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Barb92083 (Sep 23, 2008)

spuds said:


> Hello All, I'm looking for a Indian or Sri Star. Preferably adult female or pair. I've been looking on KS daily and no luck as of late. If any community members can help point me in the right direction I'd be very thankful and will definely provide the torts with a great outdoor home. Thank you for your time.


Hi I have a 10.5 inch Sri Lankan Star female for sale $4,600.00 Barb 760-583-2906


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 23, 2008)

i have an adult male, indian star. PM me if your interested.


----------



## agiletorts (Sep 23, 2008)

I just recently picked up three 1-yr old Sri Lankan Stars. I may consider to sell one just to downsize but only if you could pick up here in San Jose, CA. Just PM/email me if you're interested.


----------

